# Electric arc furnace video



## Topher_osAUrus (Oct 10, 2017)

Came across a video posted by an electrical engineer, showing the hellish conditions of a large arc furnace.

Thought it was interesting.
And terrifying

https://youtu.be/G6Uxh-xtU-g

He also has lots of other videos of him doing high voltage and high current experiments.

Enjoy


----------



## silversaddle1 (Oct 10, 2017)

I've seen this type of furnace in person at Paxton-Mitchelle in Omaha, Nebraska. We were repairing their railroad spur that ran into the furnace room. The would bring in gondola cars of railroad scrap and mag it into the furnace and then drop the rods in. You can't imagine how much noise and smoke it makes. It truly is terrifying to see, but also so cool!


----------



## mls26cwru (Oct 10, 2017)

The video doesn't do it justice... the only way I can explain it is its the closest thing hell on earth that you will ever find.

Truly an amazing sight to behold, so if you ever get a chance to tour a facility, do it.


----------



## philddreamer (Oct 10, 2017)

While living in Puerto Rico, back in the '80s, I did some welding work, repairing the "crucibles". The intense heat would rip the steel rings off them huge pots, so I had to re-weld them, or re-place them...
it wasn't fun!!! :evil: 
The noise and the thick smoke were just horrible. 

Phil


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Oct 10, 2017)

The massive amount of power ripping through those electrodes is staggering. Im sure the noise is of the type that reverberates through your entire body when you are there, up close and personal.

Working at a place like that, I would be paranoid of electrical faults. Im sure they are very thorough and have multiple redundancy systems in place, but jeez..da powah! (.the power!.. )

That makes me wonder how big the wire is that's used as the ground, and how far away you must stay away from the live lines.


----------



## kjavanb123 (Oct 10, 2017)

Topher,

You can build a small scale of arc furnace using instructions in the following,

https://youtu.be/VTzKIs19eZE

I have built a propane venturi furnace based on his video and works great.

Regards
Kj


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Oct 10, 2017)

kjavanb123 said:


> Topher,
> 
> You can build a small scale of arc furnace using instructions in the following,
> 
> ...



I have watched quite a few of his metal themed videos, they are pretty good. Actually, you are the one who lead me to watch his channel when you posted the venturi burner in sadaats thread. I kept watching more and more of his videos. Most were good, a few were moderately okay, and a couple were bad. 

That burner certainly looks like a winner, and is what I am putting together for my furnace.

...the electric arc furnace though.. ...well, after the initial video I posted, it will be the stuff of my nightmares for weeks to come, so a mini arc furnace may be a project for the far future!


----------

